# Gutters on Houses



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

I do not know if my place is just poorly made but are gutters used that often on homes in Mexico. Once again, now that its raing season water just poors off of our roof and down onto the patio. After that the water comes in under the sliding doors.

We are in Zapopan, if you are in the area and have gutters and know anyone who knows what they are for, how to install them please post a reply.

If you are gutter less like me and the rain comes in under the sliding doors or fills up the area behind your place let us know.

Take Care, its raining and not as hot !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gutters are rare, but any good metalworker can make them for you of the metal you choose. However, since most of the heavy rains come with wind, they may not give you the protection you seek. That sliding door might need more protections, as in a roof overhang, than a gutter would provide. We have one sliding door that is exposed and we have provided drains for the tracks, so that the water hits the doors, then drains back outside through the grooves for the tracks. It works in all but the most driving heavy rains. Then, towels work!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We are in the high desert area of the state of Guanajuato so have relatively few rains but those we have are often fierce. What we have seen is deflectors that are angled metal attached to the underside of beams to keep water to the sides of windows and doorways. 
As RVG said, the wind often makes this problematic. Home Depot in Queretaro sells door "fanges" with a rubber lower edge to reduce water under the door. That plus additional silicon caulking foam weatherstripping(also Home Depot) solve most of the problems.
Then there are towels, BTW, ShamWow's do a good job.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

We have been using towels.

I think that so much water is running off the roof and onto the second floor balcony that its standing there and leaks under the double sliding doors.

We have three balconies and they all have the same issue.

I have thought about grinding out a channel in the concrete infront of the sliding doors and constricting a chase so that the water is channeled away from the tracks and down the side of the house.

The small 20 x 10 back yard surrounded by walls is another issue. I cannot find a drain in the area and it can fill up. Does anyone one else have this issue ?

Its true that when it rains, almost every night that its windy. 

With GDL becoming a concrete jungle, there is also no place for the rain to go, since we do not have storm sewers the rain floods the streest.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True! We've seen VW beetles floating away from their parking spots in the middle of torrential downpours in Guadalajara. Storm drainage is a problem and GDL only has the capacity to treat about 3% of its sewage, so don't wade in flooded streets. Wait until it subsides.
A few years ago, I recall that a family in a park took refuge under a bridge in a downpour. The flash flood got them all!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you have a flat roof you could line the edge a brick or two high and leave openings where you'd prefer the water to fall.

If that's a paved or tiled back yard I can't think of anything other than tearing it up and putting in lawn and/or flower beds.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

I have never seen gutters. If you have a flat roof there should be concrete spouts to direct the water. Perhaps you need more of them. Usually there are only a few and if your roof area is substantial it can be like a waterfall. Proper drainage is almost non existant. Many homes are built below the grade of the streets. Patio doors are sometimes installed at the same level as the patio. A big mistake.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You could probably have a plumber cobble a gutter-downspout system of sorts from PVC. Another (possibly more attractive) option would be to install overhangs above the balconies. I've used both solutions for water problems I've faced. Your channel-in-the-concrete idea could work, but be wary of exposing rebar or mesh, or otherwise weakening the structure of the balcony. A simple hole drilled through the floor might even work, depending on how the floor is inclined.

If you bought an existing home, it's possible that there's a drain on the patio that was tiled or even concreted over. Try tapping around a bit to see if any area is hollow. Is anything back there that could once have been a laundry area?


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

It was a new home, never had the washer out there, its in a small room in the house along with the cloths dryer (front of house).

As per the balcony, they are about 5 meters (15 feet) long, and 1.8 (5 feet) meters wide, that would be a large awing. The house does have the typical flat roof, the slope and direction for properly draining the roof may be incorrect.


----------

